# Flounder Flounder Flounder



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

ok.. well.. yesterday... i fished from about 700 am till about 230 pm at OVP... not much went on... except for a bunch of rays... heavy buggers they are... anyways... started fishing for flounders... and caught blues... gave that up... started fishing for spots caught perch and threadfin... gave that up... i pretty much gave up every way of fishing yesterday... but it was fun... but i really am trying to catch me a good sized flounder... can anyone help me??? techniques and where on the OVP pier to catch em... and rigs... i fish plenty... but at times i feel like a newbie compared to some old guy walking down the pier with his rod hanging over the rail and u ask what he is doing and he says... "shhh...flounder..." so i shhhhhusshhed.... anyways... let me know...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ask Ken*

I know that Redskinsfan228 is a flounder fisherman - he will be able to help you out. I think he mentioned in another post that he was going to Orlando - not sure when he will be back.

Britt


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

gimmie a call G man


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I have always had very good success with the old fashioned flounder rig and either a strip of white flonder belly or white bluefish belly rigged to look like a minnow...Just throw out and let it hit the bottom and slowly slowly wind it in dragging across the bottom....You will feel your line start to get tight, then set the hook...You dont always feel the strike, you will feel like you might be hung up..Hope this helps


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Forgot to tell you what the rig looks like....its a leader hooked to a weight, the long skinny ones, with a long thin red cork leadered from that, then the hook....as you slowly wind it in the weight drags the bottom , but the cork keeps the bait off the bottom


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is my take on catching flounder at OVP. Know remember the last flounder I caught from that area it was still the old Harrisons pier.

I used nothing but a hi low rig with two long shank hooks 2/0 (Eagle Claw 231x) and a minnow on each hook. I fished two rods one straight down and the second was a spinning rod that was casted out and retrieved slloowwllyy.

I like to fish the ends of the T this time of the year. There was a channel that ran accross that area and that is where the fish like to hang out. 

You will catch a lot of small fish but you will also catch a couple of keepers.

Fish there during the week days the pier will not be as crowded as the weekends.

I also like to fish the same way in the early spring but down where the jetty is on the left as you walk on the pier.

Hope this helps


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

I use a carolina rig with a minnow. At OVP I usually cast close to the pilings. This season I have always caught at least 3 flounder per outing. However, only 1 keeper (17.5") so far.


----------



## regionaljetfixr (May 7, 2006)

*flounder, eh..*

I havn't tried at a pier but i fish at lynnhaven inlet all the time and all i use is a flourescent green jig with a minnow on it. seem to work! good luck


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i do what fishman does but i use 2 set rods...1 close, 1 out...minnows...on the 3rd rod i use a 2-3 oz trolling weight with a flattie rig or a 3-4/0 kahle hooh with minnoe and squid sandwich...this i toss and slow drag...works for me...


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*OVP report*

well fished to day for about 3 hours from 9 am to 12 pm... flounder fished close to the bait shop... caught about 5 flounders and 1 good sized keeper 18... used a egg sinker and a big ole hook.. put a minnow on it and BAM BAM BAM!!! good times.. plenty of fun fishing for these critters... imma try again later on tonite... see ya guys...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks fer the report!

flounder are an elusive species. Takes some practice


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ive always had my best luck around the bait shop pilings and around the cleaning tables.....another thing that has worked for me is a 1oz egg sinker with beads on both sides, small barrel swivel and about 3 ft of flourocarbon leader with a 2/0 hook and a 5" strip of tube squid. when the tide is rolling like it does....i just flip it off the side....keep my spool open and let the tide do the work.....thats been one of my best strategies for flatties at OVP.....hope this helps.


Tight Lines

FA


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oh yeah...forgot.....i use a baitcaster when doing this and I keep my thumb on the spool for tension...when I feel the bite, i lock the spool and wait about 10-15 seconds before setting the hook....remember, these arent bass so just a light, side-sweeping hookset is what you want to do.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*thanks guys...*

i fished OV again this evening... from about 630 to 900... i caught several flounders... and yes i do have THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY story... i was off by the bait area again and made my rig.. threw my egg sinker with a minnow on there, and the first CAST!!! BAM !!! this friggin HUGE flounder get on ... i pulled, thought i was stuck at first but when it started to pull back.. i was like WOW!!! FISH!!! well sad story is that my hook that i used i had crushed the barb on it.. no lie.. i can show you the hook... but i got it to the surface and mr. flounder gave the hook a head shake and GONE!!!!  that sucked... but i wanted to get another one so i got another minnow threw it out and you wouldn't believe as i was pulling up my line I SWEAR THAT SAME doormat flounder followed my minnow ALL THE WAY UP to the surface and just looked at it, put its nose up to it... and swam away... well that was my fish story for the day... i will be fishing more flats tommorrow.. i am starting to enjoy this FLAT FISHING.. its fun... 

gerald


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

might have to join yas G but if ya really wanna get into them give me a call i have a lil secert spot i have yet to hit but have heard of some nice ones being caught there and many

BoNeS -N- CrEw


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*hmmm...*

sounds tempting there "B" let me know.. i am so getting in to these flatties i had a dream about em last night.. the one that got away..that BA$T4rD... hehehe... imma fish more this morning after my haircut.. anyone wanna join me at OVP??? or does someone else have a spot to go to??? let me know...


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*My way works!*

1-2oz sinker on a regular bottom rig with two huge minnows dragging the bottom under the pier near the main building east side of the pier. Don't go further down the pier stay shallow. when a keeper hits you'll know it because he will feel like he's taking your rod out of your hands. Good luck.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

Gerald, all you need is a fishfinder rig. 3/4 ounce weight and either a livebait hook or smaller widegap (octupus will do just as well). I like the lighter weight because it lets the bait drift in the current and makes it come to life. O for bait, if ya can get live use it, but if not, croaker strips, roundhead, any kinda a fresh fish is good in my book


----------

